# Who will win game 6?



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Who do you honestly think is going to win Thursday night?
Houston
or
Dallas
?
What will the final score be?
Will there be game 7? If so, who do u take?

Let me start first.
I have a good feeling in my guts that we pull this win. My prediction: Houston 104, Dallas 88. (I think the Rockets are going to really strike their hinnies.  
As far as game 7 goes, I believe Houston wins this game. Thats IF we win game 6. :smilewink 

My 10 Keys to the game:
1. Yao HAS to stay out of foul trouble. No ticky tac fouls.Please.
2. Tmac needs to get help defending Dirk, so Bowen, its your time to shine, I hope. We have all seen how tired Tmac is at the end of the game. he missed easy layups because he did not have the legs to elevate and take it to the rack strong.
3. Yao has to establish low-post positioning.
4. Role players have to step it up. Make the Mavs choose their poison.
5. We need our fans to really make some noise. How about standing up???
theres no room to be lazy, "ONNNN YOUR FEEETTTT!!!!"
6. Start the game really strong.
7. Get Terry out of the game. Dont let the Mavs kill you with their three's because the shooters are left wide open!!!
8. Defend Finley at the top of the key. We all know thats his shot, so lets try and take that away from him.
9. Yao has to be aggresive, scream at the refs, get an early technical, show the refs you wont stand for their ****t* calls.
10. Finish the quarters Strong. I dont want to see what happened in game 5 at the end of the half. We did such a great job staying really close, BUT they f***** it up and instead of being down by either, 5 (at most) or 3 or 2(if they hit a three)....instead of 8 at half!!!!!!!! (that was huge, in my opinion, this gave the Mavs a lot of confidence going towards the locker room.) 



I know im asking for WAYYY to much, but what can i say. i want my Rockets to advance!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Definitely Rockets!:banana: *


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

As much as I dislike the Rockets and their fans. I think that the Rockets will win this one. :curse:


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

Of course Houston Rockets.

I agree with you.
I think Yao and Mcgrady will play better in the next game.

And I believe Houston Rockets will be the winner.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rockets.

feed yao all game. let him get his 40. let tmac rest some until the 4th. tmac and yao can take over together then if needed.

i really don't see the rockets letting this game get away. it will go to a game 7 in dallas.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

as my buddy Daddy Yankee says, lets go Rockets,,let that Rocket fuel get ready to burn!!!! 

<p><embed height="240" src="http://www.offuhuge.com/clips/daddygas.wmv" width="270"><br>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

symphonix said:


> As much as I dislike the Rockets and their fans. I think that the Rockets will win this one. :curse:


you don't like us? but we like you!


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

lol. good one.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rocket will win if someone or their fans provide them with energy.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

It depends how the Mavs play to be honest. We could very easily come out flat and without energy and give this game away. If the Mavs are intent on closing the series and giving it their all, I think we have a good chance of winning.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rockets baby. T-Mac going for another 61 point game. Yao going for 30 and 15.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think if yao has a more in your face attitude like he did at the end of game 5 and beginning of game 2, the rockets will win. He has to make his free throws though. As long as yao stays intense, it seems he stays out of foul trouble. Refs are less likely to call stuff and he is more aggressive instead of trying to draw charges or just swat at things. McGrady will almost certainly have a big game and if anyone can contribute from the bench, the rockets will do well. 

The mavs can win if terry has another 30 point game.

I still predict the rockets win.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Too many of the Mavs are playing below their standards; Dampier, Daniels, and especially Nowitzki. Because of that, they're due to bust out, and make a statement. This series hasn't been an accurate indicator of the Mavericks.

Mavs 107-101


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Too many of the Rockets' players are playing below their standards; Sura, Wesley, James, Jon Barry and especially PF???? :dead:. Because of that, they're due to bust out, and make a statement. This series hasn't been an accurate indicator of Rockets. :biggrin: 
Rockets 107-101:banana:


----------



## azilianman (May 5, 2005)

i believe


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Too many of the Rockets' players are playing below their standards; Sura, Wesley, James, Jon Barry and especially PF???? :dead:. Because of that, they're due to bust out, and make a statement. This series hasn't been an accurate indicator of Rockets. :biggrin:
> Rockets 107-101:banana:


That what's got me pumped. :banana: 

Both sides have reason for hope, and despair. Are these the best of times, or what ?!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Imagine, if both teams play their best. Wow! what a game it would be? Suns, here we(?) come.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

maybe Yao will get less calls on him, because people will be watching closely because of the JVG controversy


----------

